# Pinion Yoke Replacement



## Logchain (Nov 29, 2011)

I need to replace my pinion yoke because all of the ears are broken off. I beleive my rear end is an 8.2 inch, the pinion yoke is 27 spline. I'm a little confused about the U-joint as I noticed I can get a couple 8.2in 27 pinion yokes 3R series or 1350 series. Im assuming its the 3R series but would like to double check before I spend the money. Also if anyone knows a good place to pick up a new pinion yoke please let me know. Thanks


----------

